# Recommended Floor Coatings



## NonBlonde (Sep 23, 2008)

Being here in hot and humid Texas, I am wondering if there is a certain floor coatings you guys would recommend? Also, which ones should I stay away from?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a brand I can recommend (ahem).

Some coatings are resistant to the heat and humidity.  Please ask the humidity question for any product you are looking at.

SOME are actually moisture cured.

MANY of the Low price 'box store' epoxies are NOT well suited to installs in those conditions.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Oct 26, 2008)

You should look into some industrial epoxy installers in your area. Get 3 estimates, dump the low baller, check for references and see some finished floors. Don't forget to ask for a certificate of insurance.


----------



## AlphaGarage (Feb 24, 2009)

Or do a bit of research into industrial quality coatings that can be applied by you.

The keys to success are to research your options, obtain the best materials, get them from a source that will support you, and follow the directions.

Drop me a pm and I can point you to reviews and journals of recent DIY jobs by peopel who are extremely satisfied with their floors.


----------



## CarterSwing (Sep 18, 2009)

Epoxy flooring is weather-resistant, and unharmed by rain. I think this could be better for you.


----------



## coltleader (Jun 13, 2011)

NonBlonde said:


> Being here in hot and humid Texas, I am wondering if there is a certain floor coatings you guys would recommend? Also, which ones should I stay away from?



Your best bet it to find a flooring with a humidity resistant coating. You could also apply a humidity coating on your own! In the summer, where I live gets extremely humid as well and I have had to answer this question for quite a few people. Good luck with your search. 
___________________________
www.floorstoyourhome.com


----------



## surfaceguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I would recommend a product called the surface guardian.  It is a high quality industrial floor paint that last for years.  I have attached a link to their site, there is a photo gallery and video telling about their product.  This floor paint works really well.http://www.thesurfaceguardian.com


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Sep 22, 2011)

SurfaceGuardian is a scam.
Call us for epoxy or stain.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 12, 2011)

Flooring programs that fits folks with completely different monetary capabilities Eco friendly and as they are sturdier, as well as being rich in texture, colors, and appeal, offer unique colors and grain of Hardwoods that are difficult to find in any other wood, thus giving you unique timber floors. Thanks for sharing&#8230;


----------

